# Looking for Spectraply in pen blank sizes



## Mack C. (Jun 26, 2011)

I turned my first Spectraply pen on Friday, and sold it on Saturday.






Do you know of anyone that sells it in pen blank sizes?


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 26, 2011)

Around us, Woodcraft sells 3 or 4 color combinations of it. I believe most of the main vendors, CSUSA, PSI, etc. sell them too, but you do have to be carefull as they sell them in a variety of sizes, so read the sizes carefully. I think they list them in letter sizes, (A, B, C, etc) and I forget which are Pen blank sizes...


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 26, 2011)

Try here http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com  They sell it is many sizes including 8.5"x1"x1", which you can use for making pens.  They also have a cut off box that they sell that has random pieces that you could use for many things.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 26, 2011)

Ed Davidson used to sell some through the classifieds.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 27, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> Try here http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com They sell it is many sizes including 8.5"x1"x1", which you can use for making pens. They also have a cut off box that they sell that has random pieces that you could use for many things.


Thanks Cindy; I was on their site yesterday, and didn't recognize the 8.5 x 1 x 1 as being pen size. 
 
I was looking for 1 x 1 x length! Thanks again.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 27, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> nava1uni said:
> 
> 
> > Try here http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com They sell it is many sizes including 8.5"x1"x1", which you can use for making pens. They also have a cut off box that they sell that has random pieces that you could use for many things.
> ...



Mack
Curtis at Cousinesuwoods has some nice stuff.... I don't use them for pens though... I buy the pepper mill sized blanks and make pepper mills and sometimes a panel that I can make a bowl from....


----------



## Seer (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this what you are talking about?  I know it as colored plywood I got from a friend.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> nava1uni said:
> 
> 
> > Try here http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com They sell it is many sizes including 8.5"x1"x1", which you can use for making pens. They also have a cut off box that they sell that has random pieces that you could use for many things.
> ...


 If you go this route get the 11.5x1x1 ... only $1 more and you'll get two blanks from it.

AK


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > If you go this route get the 11.5x1x1 ... only $1 more and you'll get two blanks from it.
> ...


----------



## kmab (Jun 27, 2011)

HUT Products sells several varities and sizes

http://www.hutproducts.com/departments.asp?dept=137


----------

